# Panther Kallista



## Spyco

Some time ago I had a phone call from a really valued customer of mine asking me to have a look of car along with him. And so we did. 
Once we got there this is what I faced.









































































The car was not structurally damaged but it was abandoned for quite a few years. So once the "new" owner asked me what do I think, there was only one answer.... Hell YEAH!

So first things first. Since the car was abandoned for so long the whole engine had to be taken apart and rebuild. I shall not go in the mechanical part but in the meantime it was a good opportunity to start detailing the engine bay. 
I 've started by cleaning and degreasing the chassis.










All rusted pieces were treated.



















And then all the chassis was protected with Bilt Hamber's Dynax coating which is really excellent.



















Then on to the ramp properly covered to avoid overspray.





































Back to my workplace for protecting the bonnet and detailing the suspension system.




























And the wheels which were really difficult and very time consuming to detail























































The paint condition of the car was in a really bad shape with quite a few dents all around. The decision was taken to be moved to a local shop for a full respray. Unfortunately their skill were not up to the task at hand so a major work for me. The amount of orange peel was just ridiculous. This is what I was up against.




























So a full wet sand was necessary.




























And here just finished polishing the sanding marks, cleaned with IPA and no LSP/glaze.










and so is the front headlamp and bonnet



















This is a nice 50/50 shot that pretty much sums it all up










So finishing with all the details














































I believe it now time for some final shots. Please do enjoy!








































































































































and my favorite...










Thank you all very much for reading this. 
Especially I would like to thank all the people that were involved in this project, either through their products or their services.


----------



## AaronGTi

Absolutely awesome!!

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work:thumb: what wax did you put at the end?


----------



## Kotsos

First of all I would like welcome you to DW.

I m glad I took a small part of this project

As for the the results


----------



## jlw41

That is just awesome! stunning work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Wow, awesome job and some great pictures!


----------



## steve from wath

that is a brilliant piece of work

i would , and expect you to be very proud of that

excellent attention to detail,looks like new


on another note is that a led floodlight you are using,any details on it would be appreciated


----------



## Chrissyronald

Amazing work


----------



## RobertUtley

Think that is the best detail i have ever seen!

Must admit Mick you arent half bad at this detailing business


----------



## A210 AMG

Awesome,

Some of the 'new car' details get a bit the same... most 'new cars' look great after a wash...the fact they are NEW

Something like this imho is far better to appreciate your work.


----------



## colarado red

Superb transformation.


----------



## matzagrin

Stunning work! I'm very impressed!


----------



## PugIain

Lovely stuff, I hope the owner is happy!


----------



## Demetrios72

Fantastic work!!

Great job on those alloys :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine

*amaze*

Hi I m amazed by your craftsmanship superb and best.


----------



## efib

that was :doublesho you did amazing work there :thumb:
shine on beauty :argie:


----------



## Artdeshine

*ten time looking at it*



Spyco said:


> Some time ago I had a phone call from a really valued customer of mine asking me to have a look of car along with him. And so we did.
> Once we got there this is what I faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was not structurally damaged but it was abandoned for quite a few years. So once the "new" owner asked me what do I think, there was only one answer.... Hell YEAH!
> 
> So first things first. Since the car was abandoned for so long the whole engine had to be taken apart and rebuild. I shall not go in the mechanical part but in the meantime it was a good opportunity to start detailing the engine bay.
> I 've started by cleaning and degreasing the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rusted pieces were treated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then all the chassis was protected with Bilt Hamber's Dynax coating which is really excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on to the ramp properly covered to avoid overspray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my workplace for protecting the bonnet and detailing the suspension system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the wheels which were really difficult and very time consuming to detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint condition of the car was in a really bad shape with quite a few dents all around. The decision was taken to be moved to a local shop for a full respray. Unfortunately their skill were not up to the task at hand so a major work for me. The amount of orange peel was just ridiculous. This is what I was up against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a full wet sand was necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here just finished polishing the sanding marks, cleaned with IPA and no LSP/glaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so is the front headlamp and bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice 50/50 shot that pretty much sums it all up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So finishing with all the details
> 
> That is masterpiece.No more dare to comments. endless speech . used my hand to signal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it now time for some final shots. Please do enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all very much for reading this.
> Especially I would like to thank all the people that were involved in this project, either through their products or their services.


Really no endless comments. got to use my hand signal to say because my eye is bigger than my mouth therefore cannot talk got to hand signal to say :thumb:

well master pcs


----------



## -Raven-

WOW!!! :doublesho

That is some sensational work right there, amazing transformation!!! :argie:

How did you polish all the spokes on the wheels?


----------



## than00liz.

A W E S O M E _ J O B ! ! ! ! ! 
:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow

Excellent Mick, looks beautiful, well done. Makes it all worthwhile I bet when you consider what it was like before.


----------



## Bill58

Brilliant work!


----------



## Swell.gr

Congrats Kostas :thumb:


----------



## Spyco

Thank you all ever so much. Really appreciated and your comments fill me with confidence for my next project.



tonyy said:


> Fantastic work:thumb: what wax did you put at the end?


It was the full Blackfire range with their glaze, two layers of Wet Diamond and four layers of Midnight Sun



steve from wath said:


> that is a brilliant piece of work
> 
> on another note is that a led floodlight you are using,any details on it would be appreciated


Standard 30W LED floodlight as it is very mobile and metal halids on the tripods.



-Raven- said:


> WOW!!! :doublesho
> 
> That is some sensational work right there, amazing transformation!!! :argie:
> 
> How did you polish all the spokes on the wheels?


With lots of patience!! If memory serves me right there were about 8 hours spent on each wheel. First made sure they were as clean as possible and then handled each imperfection differently. De-ironizer and dust remover for surface rust and metal polish for the rest.


----------



## mlgt

Really enjoyed that.


----------



## aetolofitis

Fantastic work Kostas!!! Welcome to Detailing World!!!


----------



## Todd Cooperider

Fantastic work indeed! Those jobs are the best when you can take an older car and remove many years from it...bringing it back to life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foxx

Holy moly Spyco, that is just incredible. Awesome work, mad props to you! :thumb:

EDIT: quick update to correct the name, d'oh!


----------



## Philb1965

Truly stunning, it looked a pile of junk at the start but the finish is incredible. Amazing work.


----------



## kstoilas

speechless, just speechless!!!


----------



## kevoque

Awesome work ! Awesome ! :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Wow what a difference


----------



## bazz

wow how good does that look now great job and dident envey you doing the wheels look a right pain to do


----------



## Spyco

Todd Cooperider said:


> Fantastic work indeed! Those jobs are the best when you can take an older car and remove many years from it...bringing it back to life. Thanks for sharing.


OK... now I am impressed!


----------



## Spyco

Foxx said:


> Holy moly Kostas, that is just incredible. Awesome work, mad props to you! :thumb:


Your support has always been top notch. During wetsand and polishing I wanted a backing plate. Two days later I was already working with it!
Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## stangalang

Dude!! THIS is why I love the international showroom, sensational :thumb:

Matt


----------



## markito

Awesome work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Foxx

Spyco said:


> Your support has always been top notch. During wetsand and polishing I wanted a backing plate. Two days later I was already working with it!
> Thanks a lot guys.


We do what we can


----------



## wanner69

That is truly an amazing detail, credit to you for a wonderful job, awesome:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo

Very nice detail and write up.
Your job must have been twice as demanding, because you had to cope with both the car's age and the painters skills.

Considering that, delivered result is flawless.

What did you use to dress the tyres. obviously there are brand new, but the have a very nice satin finish.


In conclusion it is very nice, that Greek detailers "dominate" in International Showroom.

This shows that despite all these our country and people is going through, there is plenty of room for skilled and qualified professionals.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Eurogloss

Sensational transformation :thumb:
Mario


----------



## spiros

The First time i Didnt believe in my eyes ,, i read it again then i realised what you done ..AMAZING ....:doublesho:doublesho..


----------



## dazzlecar

You have passion and knowledge for detailing, judging from the stunning result. "You gave life to that masterpiece again!!!"Absolutely great job my friend!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Great stuff!


----------



## paulmc08

Totally astonishing,brilliant work


----------



## MAUI

Awesome work, you are a true pro detailer.


----------



## Artdeshine

*i review ten times*



-Raven- said:


> WOW!!! :doublesho
> 
> That is some sensational work right there, amazing transformation!!! :argie:
> 
> How did you polish all the spokes on the wheels?


Hi Ravern, i had pondre and watch ten times. And i got the answer from the guy who did the wheel. One long list of chemical use and hand polish up. Fantastic. Even , i sleep my mind still got the spokes. Haha


----------



## TopSport+

Awesome job!


----------



## ted11

Fantastic


----------



## suspal

pure art :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana

awesome job :doublesho those wheels look fantastic :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bryno

Simply stunning! well done chap!


----------



## Faysal

SUPERB transformation Mick!!!:argie:Looks like there are some very talented detailers in Greece "Swell","Dazzle Showcar" and you just to name a few...

Faysal


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

awesome work! congrat


----------



## matt_83

Fantastic transformation! :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Simply amazing turnaround , really enjoyed to see such love for detailing and skills :thumb:


----------



## Spyco

Thanks a lot for your support. It is really appreciated.


----------



## Wout_RS

damn this is some crazy ****!
what a transformation


----------



## Racer

Spyco said:


> Thanks a lot for your support. It is really appreciated.


Just keep those mega details coming


----------

